# redsnapper



## profishing

Went fishing at the three mile today in search of a nice reddish.
Instead hooking up on this nice 22 pound redsnapper.
Lost three that cut my line back to back then got this one. Using
Large prices of cut Spanish on end of bridge.


----------



## Snatch it

Wow!!!


----------



## JD7.62

Holy crap thats a BIG ARS to be that far up the bay! Do any of the old timers remember hearing about ARS being caught on the old 3mb?


----------



## profishing

People told me that they never seen one that size off the old bridge


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Thats a nice one for being that shallow. A fish that size towards the middle of the bridge would not surprise me. I know some people that caught and hooked some last fall king fishing out there near the middle.


----------



## Austin

DAMN!!! In all my years of fishing and when I worked there, I never saw or heard of one being caught on 3mile, even when the bridge was twice as long. I guess the bridge rubble is attracting some fish! Congrats dude. That's crazy.


----------



## chaps

What??? I didn't think the bridge rubble was near the new pier? Unbelievable.


----------



## Austin

chaps said:


> What??? I didn't think the bridge rubble was near the new pier? Unbelievable.


Most of it was moved and dumped, but I'm sure there is still remnants on the bottom.


----------



## dustyflair

If it were snapper season you would halfway to your bag limit!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Austin said:


> Most of it was moved and dumped, but I'm sure there is still remnants on the bottom.


What ever fell during the storm is still there. The county was not allowed to disturb the sediment to remove fallen rubble due to the clean water act.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

chaps said:


> What??? I didn't think the bridge rubble was near the new pier? Unbelievable.


 All the old pilings were sheared off near the bottom so there is a lot of structure out there. I was told this by the county.

The snapper would be there if the rubble was there or not because theres a bridge with hundreds of pilings


----------



## Sharknut

Holy crap! The last time I saw a snapper like that come out of the bay was when my dad caught one off the fantail of the lexington on nas. I was 6 years old - now I'm 54. Gorgeous fish!


----------



## profishing

Yea their is still some hangs in the water here and their I loose my tackle too but I caught that redsnapper between the bridges


----------



## Caddy Yakker

profishing said:


> Yea their is still some hangs in the water here and their I loose my tackle too but I caught that redsnapper between the bridges


Yeah that does not surprise me, those snapper move around more than you think. What does surprise me is the water depth at the end of the pier is only 18'+/-. Thats pretty shallow for a snapper that big!


----------



## kandv2000

Wow.... they are so close to extinction they must be moving into the bays in dire hopes of finding another one to mate with. Whatever are we going to do now, take twenty days off the season now before we catch the last one!


----------



## andrethegiant

Wow nice fish


----------



## Realtor

nice fish!


----------



## PennFisher950

nice catch.. what time of the day was that??????????


----------



## 2RC's II

At the Bridge! Sick!


----------



## Hawkseye

Beautiful catch! What are the dates for this years' snapper season anyway?


----------



## asago

Awesome fish... and I'm absolutely convinced they've moved deeper into the bay... check out my post from last year, this one was caught a good ways EAST of 3 mile:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/snapper-even-deeper-bay-system-107341/


----------



## WIRENUT1

There is exactly one crapload of parts ,pieces ,chunks scattered all along the entire stretch of the old bridge...se
ems like every 50 ft or so theres another nice pile ,some small ledges too.


----------



## WIRENUT1

Ill be there in the Bass-Turd tomorrow if the winds stay down.


----------



## leeroy87

kandv2000 said:


> Wow.... they are so close to extinction they must be moving into the bays in dire hopes of finding another one to mate with. Whatever are we going to do now, take twenty days off the season now before we catch the last one!



^ This. hahaha. I think they are moving into the bay to avoid all the "overfishing" they've been put through in the gulf. I certainly hope you returned him to the water safely as this may be one of the few.


----------



## snookman

It wouldn't surprise me since there is structure in the bay as well around the bridge that could support them as well as many different types of food chains for them. I would intend to think water temps would predict where they stay or move. I know down south I would catch grouper around some of the most unlikely places ( bridges) that have even made the legal limits. it was enough that I carried a bigger pole in my little 12ft boat at the time due to being broke off. they love mid size pinfish.lol


----------



## MrPhoShiz

gratz on a great fish! ive pulled up a few keepers last year closer to the hump.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Excellent specimen sample you have there. I think the lack of rain has allowed the water to become more saline than in years past and I believe that is why we're seeing such unusual catches.


----------



## Ashl67ey

People told me that they never seen one that size off the old bridge


----------

